# My first shot at stabilizing wood for knife scales



## Bill Clancy (Mar 28, 2020)

Got a vacuum tube and a pump from ebay, and it worked like a charm. Curly Birch, Monkey Pod , Walnut, and I don't know...but if you do please tell me! These are wet from cleaning off the dust from sanding. What's the best way to put a final finish these? These have been sanded to 400 grit.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 28, 2020)

Bill, I am no expert, but my stabilized blanks for pens and bottle stoppers took a friction polish just fine while on the lathe. I know that is not your way of finishing, but thought I would mention it. I have used both cactus juice and another product.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Mar 28, 2020)

Very nice. That is next on my to learn list. I have the pump and chamber. I just need to save my pennies for the cactus juice. Thanks for sharing your first attempt.


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 28, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Very nice. That is next on my to learn list. I have the pump and chamber. I just need to save my pennies for the cactus juice. Thanks for sharing your first attempt.


Don't go too cheap on your oven...I already had one for another hobby, and it was a convection toaster oven, and it holds a nice stable temperature.


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm thinking...Just sand down the continuum, and see how it turns out.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks for the advice on the oven.


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 29, 2020)

As always..."buy once cry once".

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 29, 2020)

Bill Clancy said:


> I'm thinking...Just sand down the continuum, and see how it turns out.


The cool thing is...the pump, simple pressure, and heat work while you do other things.


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Mar 29, 2020)

I agree with the sanding advice go as high as you can before you polish. Also, regarding the oven and curing cactus juice, proper temperature is a must. Too hot and you will bake it off, too low it will not cure properly. An oven thermometer only cost a few dollars and you will usually discover that the temperature knob on the oven isn’t very accurate. Those scales look great! Congratulations...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

